# Dutch oven set/swing grill recommendations



## old school (Aug 17, 2013)

This site has helped me learn to make sausage, smoke meat and even canning!  I have met some great people here and I look forward to meeting more in the world of open pit cooking!!

It started with looking for a good high quality swing grill.  All I can find is this-

Its a Camp Fire Café Cowboy Swing Grill.  Then of course I figured get the whole set since this is what I want to do next!!!  Any thoughts, suggestions on high quality products for my next adventure?!!

Thanks!!

Old School

Link deleted..... DaveOmak....


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 17, 2013)

I've seen them cook on the Campfire Cafe.  I like their set up but they seem awfully proud of it. (BTW...I'll be surprised if your link survives the night)  I've seen some on Amazon and other areas of the internet.  Landmann USA sells a pretty neat fire pit with swing grill.


----------



## old school (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks Bama` That pit is awesome but looking to do the cooking without hauling a pit around.  FYI I have no idea on Campfire Cafe and I am in no way trying to upset the mods with my link or trying to show case it.  I'm only trying to show what I found and get opinions or other suggestions before I purchase.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 18, 2013)

OS, morning......  There is also a tri-pod with a chain hanging from the middle to suspend the DO from.....   How many pots are you wanting to suspend at one time.....   Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 18, 2013)

When I cook with my Dutch ovens I don't use anything too fancy. Usually use the fire pit if we are at camp. If not I have small sheet metal pan (water heater drip tray) that I use under the Dutch oven.


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 18, 2013)

I have not used the Campfire Café stuff, but my main concern would be the lateral stability.  You have to pound the metal rod into the ground (they say 6-8 inches).  I'd be worried that an offset load, or a bump might send the whole thing crashing down.  The swing grill looks nice - but same question on how much of a load can it take on the grill opposite to the metal stake?

As DaveOmak asked - how much do you need to cook at once?  I have gotten by on my metal tripod (much cheaper than this rig) with a dutch oven hanging from it.  With three legs, it is very stable, and I don't have to pound it into the ground.  I also carry a regular old rectangular grill grate (from any propane or charcoal grill) and some steel wire.  If you lay the tripod across the fire horizontally, supported by the rocks, then put the grill on top and use a little steel wire to hold it all together, you have a much more sturdy platform to grill over the open fire, and again, much cheaper.

You can get the tripod for around $25.00 - there are 50 inch and 60 inch models out there.  You can get a good large grate for another $25.00.  So, for $50, you have a two way system - you can hang dutch ovens over a fire, or you can put up a grate over the fire and do open flame grilling.  That is way less than the $375 for the Campfire Café combination set...

and after you are done cooking, the tripod can be used to hang your lantern off the ground to light up the campsite.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 18, 2013)

1 1'4" pipe. We hang multiple things from it.













Christmas 2009 016.jpg



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 18, 2013


----------



## raastros2 (Aug 18, 2013)

you can also heat up your DO with some lit briquettes on top of the lid or around the sides of the pot without having to use a stand....but i only have experience with the  tripod set up dave was referring to


----------



## foamheart (Aug 18, 2013)

If you are just tooking for a campsite cooker you might look at the _*"adjust-a-grill"*_ They are reasonably priced. When you get to looking at larger stuff its pricy, you might consider talking to a rig welder. That would be my first choice, course I have a welder. After a few beers, a bunch of stories, he'll start pulling out materials he has laying around. It still will not be cheap.


----------



## old school (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow once again lots of help!  I'll need to explain more of what I'm looking for and if I'm even being realistic.

We have an RV now.  Went out a couple times and really thought "Hmmm while I'm sitting here drinking beer I should cook something".  So of course I thought of this website LOL!!

I like the swing away grill idea but mostly china crap out there.  As far as muti dutch ovens I'm thinking 2.  I have a tripod and like it for 1 DO but dont like the grill on it. Swings and spins around.

I've been looking around online and stores but haven't found anything solid. Tucson I'm thinking of a grill grate that I can rasie and lower- Woodcutter looks sweeeeet but I need portable. I'm afraid Foamheart is right about the welder.  I can weld but I'd like something that tried and true vs playing around. 

Again Thanks Everyone!  Always looking for opinions and thoughts!!!

OS


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 19, 2013)

You might look into a fire pit ring with multi-level grill grate.  You can see versions of these in many state and federal parks.  Pilot Rock is one company that makes these.  They range from $139 and up, usually weighing 50 lbs or more.  Might be too heavy


----------



## foamheart (Aug 19, 2013)

Upon hearing more, have you checked with one of the huge RV sales sites? Seems I have seen a show somewhere that was about RV's and they had an bolt on attachment for carrying their removable flat grate adjustable grill for RV camping. I know when Pop sold his RV he was complaining about more and more places would no longer allow open flames other than designated areas. But that was long ago.

I believe I would check with one of those huge interstate RV sales lots.


----------



## old school (Aug 20, 2013)

Foamheart I have-

So I busted out the walllet and bought the Campfire Cafe Swing Away Grill.  ( No Link This Time Lol It's even listed in the No No's on this site, I guess I can't read that well ;)

I will be sure to give back a report for others but it will take a bit.

Thx Again Guys!!

OS


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Aug 20, 2013)

Old School said:


> Foamheart I have-
> 
> So I busted out the walllet and bought the Campfire Cafe Swing Away Grill.  ( No Link This Time Lol It's even listed in the No No's on this site, I guess I can't read that well ;)
> 
> ...


Yes, please tell us how these work out.  Good luck!


----------



## casmurf (Aug 20, 2013)

Camp Chef has some pretty neat Portable grills for cooking over fire.


----------



## eman (Aug 24, 2013)

Can't find many anymore. But one of the best things i ever found for cooking over fire / coals is an old metal wire milk / egg crate.

were made of heavy welded wire/metal rod..

 Last ones i found at the grocery were used to ship eggs in.

Turn upside down and set in fire /over coals. set pot on top. You can turn right side up and cook any foil wrapped items inside of it.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 24, 2013)

casmurf said:


> Camp Chef has some pretty neat Portable grills for cooking over fire.


Casmurf isn't that the LPD-18 you are using for your avatar? Nice interplay !


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 24, 2013)

The only thing I dont' like about the Camp Chef dutch ovens and such.  They are made in China....ya have to really dig to find that info tho.  BUT...they are nice looking.

Kat


----------



## old school (Sep 3, 2013)

I wanted to report back.

I did get it and looked it over.  It's solid and weighs enough ;)  The welds look good and will give it a try this weekend!!!

Only issue I have is I can't call anyone there you can only email. ( But better then talking to someone in China )

OS


----------



## old school (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I had it in full operation this weekend.  While it was pricey the saying "You get what you pay for" is dead on here.  I have to recommend it.  Strong and very solid-













RV Campimg 002.jpg



__ old school
__ Sep 9, 2013


















RV Campimg 012.jpg



__ old school
__ Sep 9, 2013


















RV Campimg 010.jpg



__ old school
__ Sep 9, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like yall had fun!

Kat


----------



## old school (Sep 10, 2013)

Issue I have with Camp Fire Cafe is customer support.  It's hard to get a response when you want to BUY their product, how is it going to be if I need help or have an issue???

First time it took 4 days for a response.  I emailed them 9/9/2013 AM and still haven't heard a reply..........

Just an FYI


----------



## old school (Sep 12, 2013)

Well fellow SMF friends I got to the bottom of it!  Pam ( which is the host of the show ) is to busy with other things to answer questions.  I guess you could say shes got.......wait for it.......... to many irons in the fire 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So I found a guy that handles the product as well.  He also takes calls and will answer your questions.  Instead of days waiting for a simple repy I had it all handled in minutes.  Super nice guy and knows the product well. I wish I could post his website so if anyone wants it they know where to go.  Anyhow, I ordered the Camp fire cookset, got a nice break on the price and can't wait for it to show up at my door!!!

OS


----------

